# MES airflow mod cheese



## tlcase (Dec 1, 2013)

This is my first batch of cheese this fall/winter. I had quite a stockpile in the fridge from spring but used the last of it about a month ago. I like my AMNPS but have never had good luck keeping it lit. It seems I have to take the torch to it 3 or 4 times just to get through a 3 hour cheese smoke. I assume it's an airflow issue so I'm trying an experimental mod adding a battery powered computer fan for a forced draft. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll update with results.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlcase (Dec 1, 2013)

I did have one relight about 20 minutes in but so far it's working well for the last hour. The MES can smoke cheese while I smoke this cigar!







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlcase (Dec 1, 2013)

So everything was going great until I found out a 9 volt battery will only power the fan for 90 minutes. I ran inside and grabbed this old cell phone charger that outputs 5volt DC and cannibalized it. We are back in business!







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlcase (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep the fan did the trick. I'll be using it from now on for my cold smokes with pellets. 

All done






And sealed up. It will be nice to have cheese in the fridge for Christmas. Next batch will go in when there is another sale. 






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

That is some nice looking cheese, glad to hear you fixed your problem.

A full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2013)

How about some fan details? Size, point of purchase and is it available in AC? Cheese looks good...JJ


----------



## tlcase (Dec 4, 2013)

The fan came out of a laptop cooling mat. I'm not sure of the specs...but any old computer fan should work. You could also go to Staples and pick a new one up. For the most part they all run off DC power. If you supply a lower DC voltage than the fan is rated for it will just spin slower which shouldn't be a problem.


----------

